# Best Homemade Tools >  Forging Quick Lathe boring bar/ ToolBit out of O1 Drill Rod with Mapp Torch

## JRock

So happy to have something to post!  :Smile: 
Here's a vid I made today. Still practicing, both my toolcrafting and Forging, Very new to both of them.
I use a Mapp torch to heat some 1/2" O1 drill rod, then hammer a bit on my makeshift anvil, to draw it out and shape the basic cutter.
Then I grind it and heat treat it (again with the Mapp Torch).
It was easy, and quick, and pretty affordable, and I don't have a bunch of specialized tools for blacksmithing.
Way quicker and cheaper than putting a halt on my project, and ordering the proper sized boring bar, and I think it was slightly quicker, and more affodable (and way more fun) than grinding a bunch of material away from a HSS toolbit.

----------

Cascao (Apr 21, 2018),

durrelltn (May 28, 2022),

EnginePaul (Apr 8, 2018),

high-side (Jun 21, 2020),

Jon (Apr 7, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Apr 7, 2018),

mrehmus2 (Jul 27, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Apr 7, 2018),

PJs (Apr 10, 2018),

rlm98253 (Apr 7, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 7, 2018)

----------

